# How to take this shot



## arian29 (Oct 14, 2013)

How to take this shot ? I don't think the camel stood in a studio with a huge white backdrop. If it was Photoshopped then how come there is no difference/distinguishing pixels on the borders.. did the person edited/cropped pixel by pixel.  

View attachment 58037

Please do not post images to which you do not hold rights. You may post a link to the image.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 14, 2013)

According to the site rules, you aren't supposed to post pictures to which you don't own the copyright.
Links are fine.

Do you understand how to make selections and move items to a different layer?
If not, that's how.
Since the original is probably 5 or 6 times the pixel dimensions of what you are seeing, it's not a difficult task if the background is different in color ot tone from the camel.


----------



## eTech_David (Oct 16, 2013)

Learn how to use refine edge and decontinate colors. That will help you. ps I couldn't see the image so I am just guessing.


----------



## KmH (Oct 16, 2013)

What is - decontinate ?


----------



## MK3Brent (Oct 16, 2013)

So is anyone going to post a "link" to the image, or are we just going to sit around not being able to help...?


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 16, 2013)

decontaminate

There's not much need for an image.
It was a camel that had been masked out of the background.


----------



## KmH (Oct 16, 2013)

Since the OP uploaded the image directly from their computer as an attachment, there was no link.


----------



## pgriz (Oct 16, 2013)

KmH said:


> What is - decontinate ?



Sheesh, Keith!  It's when you need to reverse the contination!


----------

